# Worldmark Seaside



## easyrider (Aug 19, 2011)

The resort is running as usual with work happing on the front penthouses. Counstruction noise is not loud. Less presure on the pool and hot tubs. I like this resort.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 19, 2011)

Which is why you like WorldMark, right?   Time for a review???  BTW, what IS that thing in the road supposed to be??? (or should I ask)


----------



## easyrider (Aug 20, 2011)

nightnurse613 said:


> Which is why you like WorldMark, right?   Time for a review???  BTW, what IS that thing in the road supposed to be??? (or should I ask)



We have 9 rooms throughout the resort with most on the 8th floor of building 3 with views of Tillamook Head and the Ocean or pool / ocean view. A couple of the rooms are in building 2 with direct ocean view. 

Indeed , I love Worldmark. The staff made breakfast for the 40 people in our group on our second morning and started a bonfire on the beach at sundown with smores on our third night. The staff is great.

The thing in the road could be stew or a small hat. There are many uses for varmits.

A reveiw is in the works.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 20, 2011)

nightnurse613 said:


> what IS that thing in the road supposed to be??? (or should I ask)



It's a squirrel with action figures standing on it.


----------



## CalifasGirl (Aug 20, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> It's a squirrel with action figures standing on it.


Dead squirrel or stuffed toy squirrel?


----------



## BevL (Aug 20, 2011)

We lucked out quite a few years back and got a three bedroom exchange there for the first week of August - it is one of our best vacation memories - especially the nighttime bonfires on the beach in front of the resort.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 21, 2011)

Its actually a dead toy squirl that G.I. Joe ( Ground Infantry Joseph ) and G.S. Mark Sman ( Marine Corp Marksman Gunery Sargeant Mark Sman) have eliminated. These are modern plastic pre chinese , made in America action figures with the exception of the squirl which was made in China.

The Worldmark Seaside continues to be everything a resort should be. The weather in August is perfect and the beach is really nice.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, I had already presumed that this might be a photoshop special (based on the size of the curb) but the picture was too small for me to tell if those were real people (cut and pasted) or action figures.  Thank goodness that no real animals were hurt in the filming!!:whoopie:  Pretty creative. Thanks for clearing that up AND the info on WM Seaside.


----------

